# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Video: In Linux schädliche Webseiten blockieren durch DNS Einträge in /etc/hosts

## warumlinux

Wie man einfach schädliche Webseiten blockieren und ungewollte Systeminterne Internetzugriffe unterbindet.
Wie man auf der Seite hosts-file.net eingetragene Malware Seiten, die schädliche Dinge enthalten blockiert.

Internetzugriffe von internen Programmen blockieren.

Link zum Video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiH6F3vmMI4

----------


## Newbie314

Da bin ich jetzt nicht so überzeugt. Erstens geht das in WinDOS genau so, zweitens gehst du nicht darauf ein wie man zusätzlich noch die IPs oder Ausweichadressen bzw. Proxys blockt- mit anderen Worten  Programme auf dem Rechner erreichen ihr Ziel im Gegensatz zu dem was du da behauptest immer noch.

Mindestens ein Hinweis wie so etwas mit Squid oder Dansguardian richtig geht wäre sinnvoll- und da ist Linux dann wirklich besser als Windows.

----------


## marce

Bin mal gespannt, wann das unsägliche "sudo heißt superuser-do" aus den Köpfen verschwindet.

So langsam kommt das für mich aber in Bereich, wo man die Links fast als Werbung interpretieren muss. Jetzt wird da auch noch aufgerufen, Geld zu spenden... Na hoffentlich geht das sauber in die Steuererklärung ein...

(oh man, und um das alles zu erkennen musste ich das Ding sogar teilweise anschauen)

----------


## warumlinux

> Bin mal gespannt, wann das unsägliche "sudo heißt superuser-do" aus den Köpfen verschwindet.


Man kann auch alles verkomplizieren:
Its name is a contraction of "substitute user do", meaning to do something as a different user (typically as root, the "superuser").
Das versteht kein "normaler" Anwender.
Genau das ist der Grund, warum viele Leute denken Linux ist kompliziert und wenn sie es dann versuchen bekommen sie in Foren dämliche Kommentare wie: man xyz, RTFM, oder "Wenn du das nicht kannst bleib bei Windows"




> So langsam kommt das für mich aber in Bereich, wo man die Links fast als Werbung interpretieren muss. Jetzt wird da auch noch aufgerufen, Geld zu spenden... Na hoffentlich geht das sauber in die Steuererklärung ein...


Schin mal was von "freiwillig" gehört? Es gibt eben Leute, die die Arbeit dahinter zu schätzen wissen. Und es gibt andere, die nichts produktives einbringen, außer dämlicher Kommentare und meinen alles besser zu wissen und sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.
Zu welchen du dich zählst ist dir überlassen.




> (oh man, und um das alles zu erkennen musste ich das Ding sogar teilweise anschauen)


Verdammt, wer hat dich dazu gezwungen? Hast du kein Recht auf freie Willensentscheidung?

Kannst du das besser? Dann zeige es doch mal wo.

----------


## marce

> Man kann auch alles verkomplizieren:
> Its name is a contraction of "substitute user do", meaning to do something as a different user (typically as root, the "superuser").
> Das versteht kein "normaler" Anwender.


Das ist nicht kompliziert, sondern einfach nur falsch.

Und - dann erklär' es den Leuten doch - Du bist doch der Erklärbär.
(was ist denn kompliziert daran, den Leuten zu sagen "mit sudo kann man Programm mit den Rechten eines andere Benutzers ausführen". Oder lass' das falsche "also mit superuser-do" einfach bei Deiner Vorleseorgie weg.)





> Genau das ist der Grund, warum viele Leute denken Linux ist kompliziert und wenn sie es dann versuchen bekommen sie in Foren dämliche Kommentare wie: man xyz, RTFM, oder "Wenn du das nicht kannst bleib bei Windows"


Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.




> Kannst du das besser? Dann zeige es doch mal wo.


Ich käme nie auf die Idee, etwas, daß man mit einfachen Worten schriftlich erklären kann in ein Video zu packen.
Ich behaupte auch nicht, daß ich "es besser kann" - abgesehen davon bin ich in genug Foren aktiv und versuche dort, Usern zu helfen. Mit Infos, die dann auch per Suchmaschine erfassbar sind und auf einen Blick (und nicht erst langwieriges, unnötiges drumrum weggefiltert werden muss).

Und ja - freiwillig - klar. Kein Problem damit. Aber mit der Option, Geld dafür zu bekommen, kommst Du für mich halt in einen Bereich, in dem ich sagen: Das geht in den Bereich rein, wo ich die Links nicht mehr in dieser Art unbedingt im Forum haben will. Von mir aus verlinke Deine Seite unter "andere Webseiten" und poste dort ggf. in dem einen Thread einen Aktualisierungsinfo, aber für jedes einzelne Video ein Thread hier im Forum - bitte nicht. Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt aufdringlich.
Ist aber nicht meine Entscheidung (weder das eine noch das andere), nur meine Meinung.

----------


## warumlinux

> Da bin ich jetzt nicht so überzeugt. Erstens geht das in WinDOS genau so,


Wer sagt, dass es in Windows nicht geht?




> zweitens gehst du nicht darauf ein wie man zusätzlich noch die IPs oder Ausweichadressen bzw. Proxys blockt- mit anderen Worten  Programme auf dem Rechner erreichen ihr Ziel im Gegensatz zu dem was du da behauptest immer noch.


Kein System ist Perfekt. Ich versuche Dinge einfach und verständlich zu halten und nicht alles so ausführlich damit es auch möglichst kompliziert wird.
Vielleicht verwechselst du das Video mit einem Vortrag zur universitären Weiterbildung oder einer Dissertation.




> Mindestens ein Hinweis wie so etwas mit Squid oder Dansguardian richtig geht wäre sinnvoll- und da ist Linux dann wirklich besser als Windows.


Sinnvoll wäre noch viel mehr. Aber ich möchte nichts verkomplizieren, sondern es soll nach Möglichkeit auch ein normaler Anwender verstehen, ohne dass er dazu studiert hat.
Auch mein Nachbar, der auf dem Bau arbeitet, soll das verstehen und auch die Jungs aus der Grundschule nebenan.

Das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum Ubuntu so erfolgreich ist. Nicht weil es besser ist, oder das beste wäre, sonder ganz einfach die Die Ubuntu-Verhaltensregeln. 
Der "Code of Conduct" http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Code_of_Conduct

----------


## marce

Ich glaube nicht, daß Canonical sich an die Verhaltensregeln im Ubuntuusers-Wiki gebunden fühlt.

... oder ist  es zu kompliziert, Canonical von der Community zu unterscheiden?

----------


## Newbie314

An der Stelle hat "Warumlinux" Recht: Ubuntu hat Linux so einen Schub gegeben weil es die Botschaft dass Linux nicht so kompliziert ist wie die Leute denken gut rübergebracht und in der eigenen Distri konsequent umgesetzt hat... das hat schon sehr viel gebracht.

Zumindest kommt es mir so vor als gingen manche Dinge (DVDCSS, proprietäre Codecs etc.) seither auch in OpenSuse einfacher und "anfängerverträglicher".

----------


## marce

"mag sein" daß *buntu Linux in der Anwenderfreundlichkeit vorangebracht hat. Darum geht's aber hier nicht.

Es geht (bei der Thematik meines letzten Posts) darum, daß er Ubuntu die Motiviation der Initiatioren des Ubuntu-Wikis unterstellt. Und das ist def. nicht gegeben - eher im Gegenteil, Canonical versuchte ja eher, sich zu einer Art MS oder FB der Linux-Szene zu entwickeln.

Du würdest ja auch nie Daimler-Benz, BMW oder VW unterstellen "Rücksicht gegen andere" zu proklamieren, nur weil das in der STVO drin steht oder vom ADAC gefordert wird?
(sprich Userschicht vs. Herstellerschicht.

----------


## Newbie314

"Rücksicht gegen andere" wird von der STVZO tatsächlich gefordert, an der Stelle hinkt der Autovergleich ausnahmsweise  :Wink:  

Dass die Wiki Schreiber nicht für Canonical sprechen ist natürlich Tatsache.

----------


## marce

> "Rücksicht gegen andere" wird von der STVZO tatsächlich gefordert, an der Stelle hinkt der Autovergleich ausnahmsweise


Schrub' ich ja.

Nur weil es in der STVO steht heißt das noch nocht, daß XYZ, der Autos baut, es ebenfalls fordert.

----------


## Newbie314

Jedenfalls verdanke ich "Warumlinux" einen guten Lacher:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...=1#post1824042

.. kam in der Seitenleiste in der Youtube andere Videos "zum Thema" vorschlägt....

----------


## Newbie314

Da hier anscheinend nicht alle mitposten können habe ich unter MuM einen Diskussionsthread aufgemacht.

Weiter geht es also hier: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...FCberfl%FCssig

----------

